# Lost My Motivation



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Help! 

I've not got my camera out in some time. I've not done any processing of images in ages. I started to catalog my pics but stopped after getting through only one year.

Anyone have some suggestions on how to get some energy back to go out and take some pictures? (Though not tonight as it's a blizzard outside right now..:snowman: )


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

aw...that's no good!

when I get a bit slow I set myself a little project...might be a theme - to shoot certain objects, landscapes, or technique based eg:long exposure etc or it can be quite specific...the shots I posted above were my response to one of these, I hadn't been doing much still shooting (mainly video) so I set myself a project to get back into it: go to the city and shoot with one lens only (15-85mm), shooting people & buildings.

Another way that can work is to link up with a fellow photographer (or a friend who wants to learn...teaching can bring back your enthusiasm) and go shoot some stuff together...fun to compare how each of you approach similar subject matter and a chance to have some of their enthusiasm rub off on you.

Sometimes I look at online forums/blogs/magazine sites and see what competitions they have going...very rarely submit to them but sometimes it's enough just to attempt whatever the theme is...similarly some have good tutorials and they can be a good starting point for trying something you haven't attempted before or doing something in a different way than you would normally.

Hope this helps...and looking forward to seeing some posts soon :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It's rare for me to go outside without having my P&S in my breast pocket and my Bridge Camera in my packpack. Whether going walking to the shops, cycling just to keep my fitness`level or using public transport because "her indoors" is accompanying me, the camera is always there for that spur of the moment shot!

You say it's blowing a blizzard .. never had the urge to shhot a photo of a snowflake ?? To show your friends ( US!!!) what the weathers like ! trees covered in frost & snow, footprints through the virgin snow !!

What about that blazing fire in the fireplace ?? The kids snug and warm in bed or out throwing snowballs .. 

Perhaps you are too busy on your PC!! Shut it down and take a day off. Go for a drive or a swim. Look at the world around you and see what leaves you breathless. Clouds, Sun, Reflections, our feathered friends fending for themselves. Something that interests you outside or inside the home !


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks guys. Not sure that I'm "cured" but posted two shots of Bear in the snow that I took between shoveling.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It could be due to subconsciously wanting to hibernate for Winter, I get that every year now - It usually fades as Spring comes along :grin:


----------

